# Best broadheads for crossbow?



## Mason52

Have an old horton legend and had always just used the horton mechanical heads I think 100 gr and they worked fine. Bought some NAP Spitfire heads at the suggestion of a guy at Old English Gunshop and I think they suck. How about some other suggestions form some of you guys that shoot a crossbow....Mine is 150lb bow and will shoot 100 gr field points perfect. Would the Rage 2 blade be good for my bow? Need something different........


----------



## Angler ss

I shoot muzzy 100 gr 3 blade broad heads have no trouble with accuracy. I have killed about 10 deer with muzzy's. The only problem I have had when shooting big deer over 15 yards with muzzy's sometimes you don't get a pass through if you hit heavy rib bone the entrance hole doesn't produce a lot of blood this makes tracking difficult.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

Slick tricks fly well w/ANYTHING.You are gonna get better flight by moving up to 125 or 150 gr. though.Might make brand/type of broadhead not matter at all.Crossbows have plenty of speed already.The added front weight on your arrow will make it fly better,be quieter and punch through better.Make the jump to heavier.You'll be glad you did.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishermanDaveS19

Get the rage 2 extreme 125 grain. Its all I will ever use. Leaves a great blood trail. And usually don't matter where you hit the deer with them they'll bleed out either way. Never had a deer run more than 30 yards after hit by a rage.

Sent from my VS950 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Texican

I have a summit 150 and i shoot rage 100gr two blade and they do a great job try them you wont be disapointed 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## avrock30

i'm in agreeance with the crossbow rage two blade. I hit a buck at a bad angle this morning entering behind his stomach and coming out his far side hip. he turn to bolt as i shot. he ran 15 yards and stood there looking for his doe he was just chasing. after 15 seconds he fell over dead. I shot a doe last week at 25 yards and she went 20 yards and fell over. I was not big on mechanicals but this has changed my mind. Both deer were with the same bolt and rage head. It was worth the 39 bucks!


----------



## Bluewalleye

I have the legend HD 150 from Horton. And I use the rage 100 two blade as well. Killed a 10 point last week with them. I did not make the best of shots on him. He was quartering to me just a bit. And I hit him high on his front shoulder and it came out just behind his opposite shoulder. No lungs. But with the 2" cut it hit a main vain and he bleed out inside his body cavity. And the blood trail after the arrow came out was incredible.. You can't go wrong with the rage. But shot placement is all up to you....


----------



## buckeyebowman

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Slick tricks fly well w/ANYTHING.You are gonna get better flight by moving up to 125 or 150 gr. though.Might make brand/type of broadhead not matter at all.Crossbows have plenty of speed already.The added front weight on your arrow will make it fly better,be quieter and punch through better.Make the jump to heavier.You'll be glad you did.
> 
> Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I have to second the the emotion for Slick Tricks. One hell of a BH, beefy blades, and they can kill some stuff. Some of the other comments I have a problem with. It's not automatic that more weight on the front end of the arrow produces better flight. That depends on the spine of the arrow. If it's too light and you screw a heavier BH on the front of it, you may wind up with some weird arrow flight.

The OP said he had an "older" bow. So, screwing additional weight on the front of the arrow might not make a difference, but, you have to check it out.

In addition, my BIl uses Rage 2 blades and has whacked some awesome bucks. Never had a failure with them. they seem to be very well made.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

Buckeyebowman,I haven't used a crossbow in about 25yrs,but I've yet to see crossbow bolts w/different spines.And if you're familiar w/the term FOC as it applies to arrows then yes,the more weight on front WILL make any arrow fly better.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mason52

Anyone ever use the spitfire heads? I had some Rage in my hand when I bought the spitfire. It's my shooting more then the heads, well my guess at yardage anyway. Took a practice shoot at a leaf that was on the ground at what I thought was less then 20 yds and hit about 3-4 inches low. 
Now the rest of story.
Yesterday morning I'm out in my stand and see a doe and then see another deer behind her and like I thought it was a buck, and what a buck. at least 10 points, maybe 12 and long g-2 and 3's like 12 or more inches long and I killed and seen some real nice bucks so it's not like my imagination is in overdrive here. I had a pretty good shot at him at about 25 yds but I would have had to shoot through an opening that I was not real comfortable shooting through and the doe was about 20 yds out in front of him standinding in my best wide open shooting lane at about 20yds. I figured he would walk right out into that same lane,but like always seems to happen she took off running and he bolted after her and I thought I might get another chance if she comes back by later. About five min later I look around to my right and see another buck coming and I can see this deer has a huge body and is a very old deer. biggest deer Ive ever seen body wise. His body and gut is so big he looked like his legs were real short and his gut seems to almost drag the ground. His rack while not near as big as the first buck is respectable and when I started looking at him through my scope I could see that he has a double main beam on one side. I figured a guy will never get another chance at a deer like that so I decided that if I get a good shot I would take him. Well he walks right outin front of me and I stop him at what I thought was 20 yds and put the cross hairs low and right behind his front leg and touched off a shot. ran off whit his tail down and ran off. I waited a half hr and got down. Collected my stuff and took up the trail. When I started finding blood there wasn't much. And I followed it for a long way then lost it altogether. After a long search I finally gave up and left Went back later that evening looking at where he had been when I shot at him and found a bunch of white hair where he had been standing, that's when I decide to take a practice shot at the leaf which was about 4 or 5 yds closer then where he was at when I took the shot. As I said, my practice shot was low. Paced it off at about 22-23 yds so he must have been about 26-28 yds. My hope is that I just cut him on the very bottom of his chest and never got into the body cavity. Hate to think I killed and lost an old deer that had survived many hunting seasons. Guess I'll never know but I'm going to take a range finder out next time and range off all my shooting lanes. I think my problem whit this deer was he was so big he just looked a lot closer the he really was. Really bummed about the whole deal. Wish I had of just let him walk, but couldn't pass on that double beam...


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

Sounds to me like the broadheads aren't the problem.On an older crossbow,you should sight in at 20yds if you only have a single red dot,pin,or crosshair on it.Doing that,all you have to do is hold maybe middle of body(up/down wise) at 30 and should drop a couple inches to hit good.At 40,drop maybe 5-6 inches(guessing here as I haven't shot your crossbow).But anyways,my point,not to be mean here,is that it sounds like you're unprepared to be in the woods.You have to be sighted in and know yardage to targets.Sighted at 20 yds,even if a deer is 30 you should easily kill it just by aiming high part of the kill zone.If he's 20,You hit high in kill zone,if he's 25-30,arrow drops into meat of the kill zone.Now,go sight her in and kill a deer w/whatever broadhead you screw on the end.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mason52

Your right I should have shot more shots with the new broadheads. Only shot at 20 yds with them because I cant recall ever taking a shot more then a few yds farther then that. I've ranged the area in the past, but it has been years ago. I blew it for sure, no one knows that more then I do.


----------



## ostbucks98

go get some people and look for that buck. hitting the pouch is a fatal shot although it takes sometimes 24 hours. did you find the arrow? i would try to round up 5 guys spread out 50 yards apart and grid search the area. concentrate on heavy cover or water source. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Snook

Rage 2 blade works great for me. I would suggest sighting in with the practice head they give you. My field tips at the same weight shoot about 2in higher. Lot's of great broad heads out there but I believe the mechanicals are the way to go for accuracy out of a crossbow. Shot placement is most important so whatever you choose make sure they group good from your xbow.


----------



## avrock30

I agree with him on that one. I had a bad shot once and barely found any blood. Two weeks later with the bird circling I found him about 200 yards away tight in cover. I was only about 25 yards from him when I was looking for him. Take all the people you know and search every nook and cranny. As you know now, practice a little more and you will never have to feel like this again....it sucks. Hope you find him though.


----------



## Mason52

When I was practicing with the new broadheads I was putting every shot at 20yds in a spot the size of a tennis ball. Like I said the shot was just farther away then I thought. Yes I found the arrow. It had no real blood on it and no indication that I hit it in the gut. I had a good rest and my crosshairs were tight in behind it's front leg and in the lower half of it's body. I would have had to shot a good foot or more off to have hit it in the gut. I don't think I've ever missed a shot at that distance that far in 15 years of shooting that bow. Practice shot or otherwise. No brush or limbs of any kind in between me and the deer for my arrow to hit. Took a few shots today and there is about a 5 or 6 inch drop from 20 to 30 yds off a rest with this bow. Both shots with the 20 yd cross hairs. Left and right were fine. Unfortunately looking further for the deer is not really an option.


----------



## fishdealer04

I use NAP Spitfire Edges and Spitfire Maxxs. I like the edges more than the maxxs because they have the trophy tips and the COC tips on the maxxs tend to break off on pass through shots into the ground or dull the COC blade. I have used them for 3 seasons now and love them. I wont shoot anything else. Massive wounds and great blood trails. I killed my first buck this year and didn't get a pass through it was a quartering away shot and I stuck the arrow in his far shoulder. The point of the arrow was sticking out and that was it. I followed a solid blood trail- not little specks just solid blood. I have shot them out of a TenPoint crossbow and at the end of last year and this year out of a Parker Thunderhawk. I have also shot them out of my PSE Bowmadness. The guys I hunt with use the G5 Montecs and have had a lot of success with them. They used to use Rages but all 4 of them had failures of some kind with them either not opening on contact or opening during flight. I know they have a crossbow model out now so maybe that makes a difference? I know a lot of people use them with great success. Both the Montecs and the Spitfires shoot just like a field points out of our bows hitting the same places as a field point would.

Hopefully you just nicked that buck and you will get a 2nd chance at him!


----------



## Minnowhead

Muzzy are very good broadheads. I killed my last two deer with Rage. It did the job well also. But the Rage broadheads were trashed afterwards. Very expensive too.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

So you're arrow dropped(as all do)and you shaved his belly.W/the info now,the original question about broadheads is moot.You shot for the wrong distance and paid for it.A cheap or used rangefinder in your pocket at all times is the answer.Not a different broadhead.You HAVE to know yardage if flinging an arrow at anything.At that point,the head on the arrow will not matter.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundy

Mason52 said:


> Took a few shots today and there is about a 5 or 6 inch drop from 20 to 30 yds off a rest with this bow. Both shots with the 20 yd cross hairs.


A arrow just like a bullet begins to drop the moment they leave the bow or barrel. That old gravity thing starts to take affect.

Because an arrow travels in an arc you can set up your sight to account for this arc. It won't change the flight curve, but will change the location of the top of the arc in the flight path.

If you were to set your crosshair to hit 2" high at 20 yds you would most likely only be about 2-3" low at 30 yds. Both of these variance's are well within the kill zone of a deer. This would help to offset the concern about the exact yardage to the deer, providing it is within 30 yds.


----------



## Bubbagon

ostbucks98 said:


> go get some people and look for that buck. hitting the pouch is a fatal shot although it takes sometimes 24 hours. did you find the arrow? i would try to round up 5 guys spread out 50 yards apart and grid search the area. concentrate on heavy cover or water source.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Couldn't agree more. And take along a dog....any dog. The dog will find it inside 10 minutes.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Buckeyebowman,I haven't used a crossbow in about 25yrs,but I've yet to see crossbow bolts w/different spines.And if you're familiar w/the term FOC as it applies to arrows then yes,the more weight on front WILL make any arrow fly better.
> 
> Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


True, but does that mean that different X-bow bolts (Sorry, arrows! If it has fletching on it, it's an arrow!) *don't* have different spines? I've been hunting with a vertical bow for over 30 years, so I'm very sensitive to spine. I've had issues in trying to up my broadhead weight to improve my FOC. My buddy bought a new Parker X-bow 2 years ago, and it came with "recommended" Parker arrows. Do you not think these were spine tested for optimal performance with the bow? Admittedly, it's a shorter, stiffer arrow than what comes out of a vertical bow, but they will still flex when the string is let go.

For fun, go to YouTube and search for "shooter's paradox" or just " slow motion bow shooting". What you see might amaze you. When the shooter lets go of the string, the arrow starts flexing like a limp noodle! Made me kind of wonder how we could hit anything at all with our bows!


----------



## Lundy

buckeyebowman said:


> For fun, go to YouTube and search for "shooter's paradox" or just " slow motion bow shooting". What you see might amaze you. When the shooter lets go of the string, the arrow starts flexing like a limp noodle! Made me kind of wonder how we could hit anything at all with our bows!


Also why I am amused when so many put so much emphasis in paper tuning and looking for a tiny little hole.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

Yes,for finger shooters off the shelf,not crossbow.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundy

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Yes,for finger shooters off the shelf,not crossbow.
> 
> Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Of course a crossbow arrow flexes, how much depends on the spline to force ratio and FOC


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

Again,I have NEVER seen spine marked on bolt or box of ANY crossbow arrow made.I'm not saying it doesn't flex minimally,just not enough to matter.archers paradox is only bow related,shooting fingers.Spine is all bow related,but not crossbow.His sighting and range estimation was the only fault here.Not broadheads,arrows,or spine.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundy

Cajunsaugeye said:


> .His sighting and range estimation was the only fault here.Not broadheads,arrows,or spine.
> 
> Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Agree completely


----------



## buckeyebowman

Lundy said:


> Also why I am amused when so many put so much emphasis in paper tuning and looking for a tiny little hole.


I agree. I'm not much of a paper tuner except for right off the bat, just to see if I'm in the ball park as far as center shot and nock height is concerned. I haven't had a bow that wouldn't paper tune in a short time.



Cajunsaugeye said:


> Yes,for finger shooters off the shelf,not crossbow.
> 
> Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app





Cajunsaugeye said:


> Again,I have NEVER seen spine marked on bolt or box of ANY crossbow arrow made.I'm not saying it doesn't flex minimally,just not enough to matter.archers paradox is only bow related,shooting fingers.Spine is all bow related,but not crossbow.His sighting and range estimation was the only fault here.Not broadheads,arrows,or spine.
> 
> Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Uhhhh, excuse me? Archer's paradox is only for vertical bows shot off the shelf with fingers only? Then you say that spine is *bow* related, but not cross *bow* related! I beg to differ. I've been taught that archer's paradox is horizontal for finger shot bows and vertical for release shot bows. The fact that arrows flex when released from a bow, of whatever kind, cannot be argued! They all do! I suppose that is why certain arrows, of a certain flex, or spine, are recommended for certain bows. 

And my sighting and range estimations are absolutely not in question. Not only did I pace the range off, but I checked it with my range finder! And, if you missed my post in another thread, I put the same arrow, *in the same hole, in the center of the bullseye, in three consecutive shots, from 20 yards!* I think you could call that accuracy!



Lundy said:


> Agree completely


I'm sorry, sir! But I feel you have far too little information to come to that conclusion.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

So,you said you shot for 20 but when you stepped it off it was 28 and you missed.? No,I guess that's not a range estimate issue!?!? I do know that if I hold low and shoot a deer for 20yd,turns out to be 28 and I miss,that WOULD be a range estimation mistake on my ladyBugs I guess not you.And if you can hit the same mb e hole at 20 there's no way you can miss at 28 UNLESS..............shooting wrong distance!

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

Sorry buckeyebowman.I mistook you for OP,the one asking the questions and the one that shot 28 thinking it was 20 That's who my answers are to.Didn't read back and realize you were now the discussion of someone else's thread.My bad.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundy

Buckeyebowman,

My "agree completely" was in reference to Cajunsaugeye saying that Mason52's, based upon his own story, miss was the result of yardage estimation, nothing else.

Who says I need information and facts to come to a conclusion, I see conclusions reached all the time without either, my many, including you


----------



## Hardtop

This debate over range has a very simple solution......for the last 20 yrs all 20 of the tree stands on our property have yardage stakes at 25 and 35 yds. in the established shooting lanes. All hunters are instructed to shoot only in those lanes. If adeer does not pass thru a shooting lane, we don't shoot. This has greatly improved out success rate, and the stakes do not effect the deer movements, many photos of bucks and does standing right over the stakes. The deer deserve this effort from all of us....


----------



## fishingful

Hardtop said:


> This debate over range has a very simple solution......for the last 20 yrs all 20 of the tree stands on our property have yardage stakes at 25 and 35 yds. in the established shooting lanes. All hunters are instructed to shoot only in those lanes. If adeer does not pass thru a shooting lane, we don't shoot. This has greatly improved out success rate, and the stakes do not effect the deer movements, many photos of bucks and does standing right over the stakes. The deer deserve this effort from all of us....


I do the same thing. Except use pink survey tape on trees at 10/20/30 yards in my 3 shooting lanes. I am bad at guessing yardage.


----------



## Ðe§perado™

My father shoot Razorbak 5's out of his crossbow.


----------



## Bad Bub

Ðe§perado said:


> My father shoot Razorbak 5's out of his crossbow.


I think everybody shot razorback 5's at one point. When my dad bought his Horton in the early 90's that was the best broadhead going!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

http://www.excaliburcrossbow.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=246703

Theres a lengthy discussion on crossbow arrows and their lack of flex. Short and stubby. FOC becomes the prevailing factor. And the hunters judgement obviously


----------



## buckeyebowman

Lundy said:


> Buckeyebowman,
> 
> My "agree completely" was in reference to Cajunsaugeye saying that Mason52's, based upon his own story, miss was the result of yardage estimation, nothing else.
> 
> Who says I need information and facts to come to a conclusion, I see conclusions reached all the time without either, my many, including you


I see your point, Lundy. Perhaps we were talking across the point rather than to it. I missed that detail in the thread. However, someone (I can't keep all the posters on this thread straight) mentioned that they were getting 5 to 6" drop between 20 and 30 yards!? Something is very wrong there! I don't have that happening to me with a vertical bow at 60lbs! Without the rig in my hands, I couldn't begin to analyze that problem. 

And I'll reiterate, crossbow arrows do flex. All arrows flex! And, if you don't pay attention to it, you are doomed to poor performance!


----------



## Slab assassin 55

Used the rage extreme 2inch cut broad heads with great success this evening hit the deer in the shoulder complete pass through on each side very nice blood trail. Not that it was needed deer only made it 30yds 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

So,first,OP stated he had an"older" crossbow.I hunted when I was younger w/a Horton supermag and Horton hunter.And if you don't think those things drop off the planet at 30 and 40 yds,your crazy.Not today's 300+fps crossbow,but again he said older.So it's quite possible for a bolt to drop 4+ inches from 20-30 or so yards.Second,there are very few "vertical bows" as you said that at 60# and I'm assuming not 30" draw that will not drop near that much w/average weight hunting arrow.Maybe w/a stupid light target arrow,but definitely not one that should be used for hunting.Lastly,the spine of a crossbow bolt.Please post ANY article,ad,website,anything that sells different spine of bolts.I've never seen one.I suppose somewhere , there could be as I haven't used a crossbow for probably 15-20 yrs,but no BPS,Cabelas,etc ad has anything even remotely related to different spines of bolts.I also can't see how they COULD flex at all and fly accurately out of a crossbow while riding along that rail.You would think those things would fly everywhere if that were the case.YES,I'm sure they flex,MINUTELY.Definately not enough to have the need for multiple spines.I may have seen one crossbow(can't remember the name) that really doesn't have a rail track for the arrow.I suppose that it COULD possibly be more touchy to too weak of spine,but I doubt it.Crossbow bolts are short,thick,heavy and rigid.Spine is not an issue.Someone w/any evidence please correct me if I'm wrong on any of this.I don't believe I am though.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

And after reading back through again,I stated a couple inches at 30 and maybe 5-6 at 40.That's even doable w/today's crossbows( I imagine).DEFINATELY w/any vertical bow you're shooting at 60#.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Kableguy

I haven't really bowhunted in the past ten years or so. I have a mid nineties Horton Hunter. I like the bow and don't see a real reason to upgrade it. I don't intend to shoot past 30 yards with a bow anyways. But I shoot Muzzy 3 blade fixed broadheads from the 90's with the trocar tips. Would I get much gain out of newer broadheads, enough to justify the $40 investment? All my equipment has been kept like new, just older models.


----------



## Fish With Teeth

Rage broadheads for sure. The performance between them and a Muzzy is quite favorable. Most of the time a deer never makes it past 30 yards.

You cannot get those Horton's fixed anymore. They had financial problems and were taken over by their creditors. Ten Point bought some of the assets from the creditors including the Horton name FYI.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Cajunsaugeye said:


> So,first,OP stated he had an"older" crossbow.I hunted when I was younger w/a Horton supermag and Horton hunter.And if you don't think those things drop off the planet at 30 and 40 yds,your crazy.Not today's 300+fps crossbow,but again he said older.So it's quite possible for a bolt to drop 4+ inches from 20-30 or so yards.Second,there are very few "vertical bows" as you said that at 60# and I'm assuming not 30" draw that will not drop near that much w/average weight hunting arrow.Maybe w/a stupid light target arrow,but definitely not one that should be used for hunting.
> 
> Lastly,the spine of a crossbow bolt.Please post ANY article,ad,website,anything that sells different spine of bolts.I've never seen one.I suppose somewhere , there could be as I haven't used a crossbow for probably 15-20 yrs,but no BPS,Cabelas,etc ad has anything even remotely related to different spines of bolts.I also can't see how they COULD flex at all and fly accurately out of a crossbow while riding along that rail.You would think those things would fly everywhere if that were the case.YES,I'm sure they flex,MINUTELY.Definately not enough to have the need for multiple spines.I may have seen one crossbow(can't remember the name) that really doesn't have a rail track for the arrow.I suppose that it COULD possibly be more touchy to too weak of spine,but I doubt it.Crossbow bolts are short,thick,heavy and rigid.Spine is not an issue.Someone w/any evidence please correct me if I'm wrong on any of this.I don't believe I am though.
> 
> Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app




Ah Ha! Using too light of an arrow! Someone finally got around to it. This was a major problem with vertical bows for quite some time, when pure speed was all the rage. As if it isn't now! Yes, those arrows would simply "drop off the table" when they hit a certain yardage. Yes, heavier arrows leave the bow at a slower initial velocity, but, they carry their energy downrange at greater distances, thus resulting in a more predictable drop whereas a lighter arrow will go like lightning for a short distance and then drop like a stone! 

And you're exactly right, I'm not aware of any Xbow manufacturers publishing arrow spine data. Doesn't mean they don't exist. Makes me think that far too many Xbow shooter dwell in ignorance. And consider the fact that these manufacturers all have "recommended" arrows to use in their Xbows! Why is that, exactly? Brand loyalty, maybe? From what I have observed, during my 30+ years of bowhunting, is that vert bow shooters can be kind of anal about the arrows they shoot while Xbow shooters are kind of "Gimme whatever works". 

And, you suggest that the arrows shot from Xbows ranging in speed from 235fps to 400fps are all the same spine? No, I'm sorry, you never suggested any such thing, yet, the opportunity for such thought to arise does exist, considering the "just slap an arrow in there and it will work" kind of thinking I see here. 

I suspect that shot off a shelf, these Xbow arrows would almost always have to flex in the vertical dimension which would impact accuracy as far as range is concerned and not windage. I'm going to have have to look through YouTube and see if there any vids of Xbows being released, and looking at the flex of the arrows.


----------



## ostbucks98

you lost me on this. can anyone verify that crossbow arrows available today do indeed offer different spine strengths? i know of none. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundy

Yes, crossbow shaft flex for sure. That is why there are wear patterns on the rails from fletch contact.

I don not know of any data from manufacturers rating their "bolts" by spline of stiffness but common sense tell you that there are differences from one manufacturer to the next unless they are using exactly the same manufacturing process and materials to exactly the same spec, which we know they are not, there will be some difference.

I seriously doubt however that there is enough difference to be the cause of the problem from the OP way back in the beginning of this thread.


----------



## ezbite

ostbucks98 said:


> you lost me on this. can anyone verify that crossbow arrows available today do indeed offer different spine strengths? i know of none.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Right off the top if my head, my Easton bolts I shoot out of my Horton are spined. 

Go to any sporting goods store that sells bolts and look at the box/bolt that number on the side is telling you about the bolt.


----------



## ironman172

I use 100gr. spitfires and they have severed me well....the deer hit don't go far
fly good and flat out to 45yards with minimal drop
I do use the ten point arrows for the ten point bow


----------

